# مطلوب جميع انواع الاستوكات فى المواد الغذائيه , المنظفات و المستلزمات الطبيه



## Ahmed Awad (16 يوليو 2010)

السادة اعضاء المنتدى المحترمين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بعد التحيه
نحن مؤسسة متخصصه في بيع وتسويق جميع انواع الاستوكات فى المواد الغذائيه والمنظفات و المستلزمات الطبيه .
فعلى الاخوه الذين تتوفر لديهم معلومات عن مثل تلك الاصناف سرعة ارسال الطلبات 
نحن على استعداد بالشراء من جميع مناطق المملكه وبالكاش 

يرجى التواصل على 
0566512894
[email protected]

في انتظار عروضكم 

ولكم جزيل الشكر 

احمد عواد


----------

